
Ask HN: What is the best incremental game? - crecker
During this time of lockdown, I wonder what the best incremental game is. I just want to spend some time to play and to distract myself from the COVID situation.
======
catacombs
Universal Paperclips:
[https://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclips/index2.html](https://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclips/index2.html)

